# Smelly cat



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This probably sounds weird but does anyone else love the smell of their cat?

Mow has a distinctive smell that is concentrated on the back of his head and between his shoulder blades. Since I seem to wind up sleeping with my face buried in his fur I notice it. Very soothing. 

Am I was weird as that sounds?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes! Cats smell great. Not always but I love the way my cats smell. Some people compare the smell to cardboard which kind of makes sense since my cats love to sleep in boxes.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

My cats smell wonderful. They smell like grass and the outdoors. 
One big reason cats have it all over dogs.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Omg, dogs stink as cute as some might be, I never met a dog that smelled good. Not even the ones that just got a bath. For that reason, CATS RULE!!! I'll take a smelly cat over a dog any day! LOL


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I will definitely echo that dogs are stinky pinkys!


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

I have to agree, cats do smell better than dogs.

Chance will smell good after a bath, but not long afterwards he's back to his old smelly self. Gizmo however, smells much better than Chance, even on Gizmo's stinky days lol.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Cat saliva is pretty deodorizing, so their fur doesn't smell stinky (unless they have a bad mouth infection). Since my two groom each others, there is no smell between the shoulder blades. The only thing that is somewhat stinky is my boy's feet....kinda musky smelling.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

catloverami said:


> The only thing that is somewhat stinky is my boy's feet....kinda musky smelling.


Like corn chips.  That's what Mow's feet remind me of. Frito Lay's Corn Chips. I didn't think about the grooming. That would be why the back of his head/shoulder blades smell strongest..he can't lick there.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

kittywitty said:


> Omg, dogs stink as cute as some might be, I never met a dog that smelled good. Not even the ones that just got a bath. For that reason, CATS RULE!!! I'll take a smelly cat over a dog any day! LOL


My pomeranian's fur smells like oatmeal.  It's so weird, and not bothersome at all. But yeah, some dogs smell awful.

I'm actually not sure if my cats smell like much of anything at all! Every time I try smelling their fur I can't smell a thing. I've never inhaled too deeply though. I'm mildly allergic and while my allergies dramatically improved with constant exposure, sticking my nose right in their fur still makes me a little sneezy.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes,they DO have a scent! Mine smeels like agave! I know,I thought I was crackin' up!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

I love smelling my girls! Sabrina always smells fresh and sweet. Sidonie has a slightly more musky smell, but still pleasant and clean. Oddly they both have pretty stinky saliva, so I find it so funny that it dries down so nice.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, mine smell lovely. Forte smells kind of like sawdust or cardboard, and Coda just smells like fresh clean fur...but Allegro is the best. I swear, it's like pheromones or something. Right around his cheeks and neck...I can't describe it, but I just bury my face into his neck and inhale.


----------

